# Colourful Schooling Fish



## ChileanRose (Nov 4, 2011)

Thinking about getting some schooling fish, but i want your opinions on nice, BRIGHT and COLOURFUL ones to have, do you have any favorites?

(For tropical water with bog wood and plants inside)

they will have to get along with Discus 

Dazzle me.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you check out the discus profile in the Tropical Fish Profiles at the top of the page here? You're going to have to pick a school within the same ph range/water softness for optimum health of all fish. 

The profiles list some good tank mate suggestions too.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

For Discus tankmates you'd need a decently larger tank( I'd say 85+ would be minimum) and they'd have to be large enough so the Discus wouldn't eat them. Possibly some of the Larger Tetras that like softer water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

